
Ask HN: Would you like to pay(~5$/Month) for intelligence on Google Analytics? - user7878
More intelligent report, Graphical over view and insights that helps your website performance and engagement activities.
======
partisan
If you are really adding some actual value then $5 is a price point that would
make me dismiss your product offhand because the price is too low. Is there a
gap in perception of value or is there just little value in what you are
providing?

~~~
ruler88
Yea I agree with this point. $5 is almost never a good price point for a
product that is supposed to increase the value of a business (GA).

If you are really only worth $5 of value, then you are probably not worth the
business' time to implement. Try to make your product worth >$50/month.

------
factorialboy
I would evaluate a Trial. "More intelligent report" is vague.

~~~
user7878
Thank you for your response. I will share with you. development is undergo.

------
runjake
No. I might like to pay for intelligence on GA if I knew anything about what
was being offered. If you want more accurate answers, you're going to need to
share more details.

------
karolisd
I would pay >$100/mo for something that has intelligence. If you could create
an AI to replace a junior marketing analyst, it's worth it. But you have to
first talk with businesses and really understand what kind of intelligence
they need.

------
vincentbarr
No, GA provides a variety of reporting options and formats - from simple to
complex - out of the box, it has an active expert community, and its best
practices are very well-documented.

------
ohgh1ieD
No

~~~
user7878
Thank you for your response. I would like to know the reason. Are there
specific things that preventing you to invest when it's ROI is good. It will
help me to make things that can be more usable.

~~~
rfergie
I don't believe the ROI will be good; that is what you need to demonstrate to
me

Most tools that pitch themselves like you are not a good fit for me

